# what projector for a newb?



## tucaz520 (Nov 15, 2010)

my head is spinning from reading numbers and reviews and more numbers etc etc........

can some one point me in the right direction at least. 

looking to spend no more than $1500

room is 16 wide by 19 long. will be a dedicated room.
one window 5x5 i will be looking for window blocking solutions later. room will mostly be used at night anyway.
room has 4 can lights 1 in each corner, all on 1 dimmer the front two are eyeball type so they can be pointed away from the screen. 

room is being finished as i type. but will be - black ceiling, dark tan/brown walls and tan carpet. 
screen will be a DIY paint on. 

any suggestions?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I can personally recommend the Panasonic PT-AE4000 (review here: http://www.projectorreviews.com/panasonic/pt-ae4000/index.php). I know it's another $500 above what you mention you want to spend, but I have the AE2000 (the AE4000 predecessor) and it's a pretty impressive projector. Panasonic has a winner in this line of LCD projectors, I believe. Colors are knock out (check out Kung Fu Panda on one), the image is tack sharp, and although the review says they lack a bit in brightness, mine is super bright with a DaLite high gain screen in a normal sized living room (the AE4000 is brighter than mine). I got about 1000 hours on mine now, and it's going strong.
Of course, there are a lot of other choices out there, but I can't speak for them. I'm sure you'll get a lot of suggestions from other posters here. Good luck in your home theater setup.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8350 - $1299 MSRP but you can get it for $1199 from Visual Apex today. 

Couple that with a 110" Black Widow™ screen and you'll be good to go. :T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

You can also get the 8350 from best buy online no interest for 36 months. That's what I plan to do when the time comes.


----------



## tucaz520 (Nov 15, 2010)

well the plan is to get started with a free bee loaner projector (dream vision something something) hey it works. once i get the wife hooked i'll spring the price tag on her. i mean come on what else am i gonna do with a room that has a black ceiling and dark walls.



gettin kinda antsy though. threw a bunch of paint on the walls and ceiling today. gotta paint 2 more walls cut in the ceiling to wall corner and pray i can get a carpet crew out here in 2 days. then trim the doors etc....


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tucaz520 said:


> well the plan is to get started with a free bee loaner projector (dream vision something something) hey it works. once i get the wife hooked i'll spring the price tag on her. i mean come on what else am i gonna do with a room that has a black ceiling and dark walls.
> 
> 
> 
> gettin kinda antsy though. threw a bunch of paint on the walls and ceiling today. gotta paint 2 more walls cut in the ceiling to wall corner and pray i can get a carpet crew out here in 2 days. then trim the doors etc....


Projectors are amazing. Just be prepared to take a few hours to get it dialed in. They are work to setup properly.


----------

